# Hat mein Koi Parasiten ?



## Xteufel3 (30. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,
seit heute zuckt mein Koi sehr merkwürdig ich tippe mal auf __ Parasiten bin mir aber nicht sicher darum wollt ich euch um Rat fragen. Ich hab mal ein Video hochgeladen wo er diese zuckungen hat, direkt gleich am Anfang.

Vielen dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## Xteufel3 (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hat mein Koi  Parasiten ?*

Kann mir keiner helfen ?


----------



## tattoo_hh (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hat mein Koi  Parasiten ?*

ein bischen kurz das filmchen.......


----------



## scholzi (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hat mein Koi  Parasiten ?*

.....
so wirklich kann ich dir nicht helfen aber zucken zählt schon zu den Symptomen von Parasitenbefall!
Hast du denn noch andere Merkmale wie scheuern springen oder flossenklemmen bemerkt?
Guck mal hier... http://around-koi.de/44901.html super Seite rund um Koi


----------



## Dodi (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hat mein Koi  Parasiten ?*

Hallo,

am sichersten wäre, einen Abstrich machen zu lassen, um einen evtl. Parasitenbefall genau bestimmen und dann gezielt behandeln zu können.

So aus der Ferne kann man eigentlich nicht mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## rainthanner (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hat mein Koi  Parasiten ?*

Hallo, 

guck mal eben wo ich wohne und dann guck mal eben wo du wohnst. 

Andere nennen dies Nachbarschaft. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## tattoo_hh (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hat mein Koi  Parasiten ?*

...und es gibt viele die gern rainer in ihrer nachbarschaft hätten....   (du glückspilz)


----------



## Niklas (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hat mein Koi  Parasiten ?*

ich kan nichts erkennen


----------



## Xteufel3 (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hat mein Koi  Parasiten ?*

Also was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist er macht diese Zuckungen nur wenn er was gefuttert hat, also kurz darauf. 
Wie so ein Raubfisch der seine Beute zerreisen möchte. Normales Verhalten ? hat sowas schon jemand gesehen ?
Also eher doch keine Parasiten..


----------



## herbi (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hat mein Koi  Parasiten ?*

Servus Xteufel,....



> hat sowas schon jemand gesehen ?



Ja,...

bei meinen Koi die machen das auch ab und an mal,....!
Ich denke das ist ein normales Verhalten,...manche tun sich halt mal etwas schwerer beim Fressen,....! Oder nehmen das Maul zu voll,....!

Aber um absolut sicher zu gehen,...würde ich den Rainer mal besuchen und dabei auch gleich eine Visitenkarte von unseren Stammtisch mitnehmen,...!

Evtl. sehen wir uns ja im Januar beim Wintertreffen,...


Bis dahin,....


----------



## Xteufel3 (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hat mein Koi  Parasiten ?*

Hab schon bei Rainer vorbei geschaut, jetzt passt wieder alles 

Vom Stammtisch hat er nichts gesagt aber ich wär dabei  müsst ihr mir 
halt mal eine PN schreiben mit näheren Informationen 

Gruß Marco


----------



## herbi (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hat mein Koi  Parasiten ?*

Servus Marko,...


na dann ist ja alles gut,.....



> aber ich wär dabei



Schick mir deine E-mailadresse,...und ich nehm dich in den Verteiler auf,...! 

In meinem vorherigen Posting habe ich dir einen Link eingebaut,...dort klickst du drauf,....


----------



## robsig12 (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hat mein Koi  Parasiten ?*

Hi Marco, 

kann Dir den Stammtisch auch nur wärmstens empfehlen, lauter nette Koiverückte!

:smoki


----------

